# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Destination for New Year

## jason

Can anyone tell me some of the most beautiful place to spend the New Year celebration with girlfriend?
Regards,

----------


## GFI

Well, there are plenty of places are located around the world but Id like to recommend Dubai which is one of the best places to celebrating the New Year with girlfriend.

You have vast ranges of collection of tours like Burj Khalifa, Palm Jumairah Beach, Dubai city tour, Hatta safari and Ski Dubai. Id definitely recommend everyone must visit once.

----------


## mikehussy

New Year destinations:
- Sydney, Australia
- New York, United State
- London, united Kingdom
- Hong Kong SAR, China

----------


## johan

New Year's Evening in Paris is great. Everyone goes out. Every restaurant has a big special dinner. At midnight everyone pours out into the streets and its quite a party.

----------


## claudiacarbis

I'm also making a plane to make celebrate this New year 2013 with my boy ! well I currently I'm staying in Sydney, Australia & I don't think there is something more better place or destination to celebrate New Year. Here is a short list of most amazing & popular destination just to celebrate New year.

Sydney, Australia
New York City, New York
Berlin, Germany
London, England
Toronto, Ontario
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Tokyo, Japan
Los Angeles, California
Paris, France
Disney World, Florida

----------


## teena4gupta

Great thanks to @claudiacarbis. Its really a wonderful list of beautiful destination of New Year. I wish to celebrate for New Year on Sydney, Australia.

----------


## margauxrodriguez

Experience the beauty of beaches here in Croatia. If you want to visit Asian Countries,  Boracay Island in the Philippines will give you an unforgettable experience of celebrating New Years Eve there! I have experienced it too...

----------

